# Super 8 - Blu-ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7395&w=l[/img]*Title:* _Super 8_
*Starring:* Joel Courtney, Riley Griffiths, Ryan Lee, Gabriel Basso, Elle Fanning
*Directed by:* J.J. Abrams
*Written by:* J.J. Abrams
*Studio: * Paramount
*Rated:* PG-13
*Runtime:* 112 min
*Release Date:* 11/22/2011 (Blu-Ray)

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*95

*Summary:*

Tragedy strikes the town of Lillian, Ohio with the death of a steel worker who happens to be the mother of Joe Lamb and wife to his father Sheriff's Deputy Jackson Lamb. Joe and Jackson are are both grieving and attempting to cope with their loss without truly understanding one another. While this is happening Joe attempts to escape from his grief by helping his best friend Charles work on his Super 8 zombie movie, along with several other friends. When Joe learns that Charles has asked a girl from school named Alice Daynard act in a particular scene, he's eager to get to know her. Late one night Joe and Charles sneak out to meet their friends Martin, who plays the leading man, Preston who is an extra, and Cary who is raving pyromaniac but also plays the zombie. 

When they do their practice take of the scene, Charles is floored by Alice's acting ability and just as he's about to do another practice cut, he sees a distant train approaching. Thrilled by the prospect of "production value", Charles rushes the group into place and starts filming. As the train is barrelling past, Joe sees a pickup truck swerve onto the tracks and cause a massive accident as the train derails. When the smoke clears and the friends find themselves shaken but unscathed, they locate the truck and hear a warning of danger from the seriously injured driver. The driver pulls a gun to scare the children off and they run just as a large convoy of military trucks and troops arrives. 

Over the next few days strange things start to happen in the town, power flickers on and off, people and appliances go missing. The town starts to grow extremely paranoid and the Sheriff himself disappears. With Jackson Lamb trying his best to quell a town in uproar, Joe and his friends begin to question what exactly was on that train, and whether their video footage might be the key to understanding what's happening.







*Movie:*:4.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7396&w=l[/img]

Those who have strong memories of their first viewing of Close Encounters, will likely find a strongly resonant experience when they watch Super 8, J.J. Abrams' latest creation. In many ways, Abrams pays homage to Producer Steven Spielberg, yet he does so without diluting his own vision. Abrams discusses his childhood film making at length in the extra content, and his personal connection with the characters in this film is readily apparent. Super 8 is a film of wonder, of discovery and a rather touching nerdy coming of age story. Abrams is as adept as a writer as he is behind the camera, deftly telling a rather complex story and simultaneously investing the viewer strongly in the characters. 

By the end of the first act (see train wreck) the viewer can't help but care about the kids on screen and what happens to them. That said, this is ultimately a thriller/sci-fi film and it delivers on that original premise in spades. Action and backstory are skillfully blended and pacing is just right - as a viewer I never felt like the film was moving too fast or too slowly. Everything about this film ultimately works because Abrams never allows action to supersede story, or for story to bore the viewer, instead he allows the opening tragedy of the film to become the real star. Super 8 is about two families learning to move on, learning to forgive, and the importance of moving past the bad things in life. The performances across the board are superb, with Elle Fanning and Joel Courtney in particular giving stellar performances especially given their age. 

As well as the story works in Super 8, this doesn't stop Abrams from paying homage to all his favorite classic monster movies and childhood sci-fi films, instead Abrams allows some of that campy old school style to permeate his film, without letting it go too far. Make no mistake, Super 8 may have all the trappings of a bad science fiction movie, but this is a quality film with great acting and an expertly crafted story. Once again, J.J. Abrams has impressed me, and I believe he will impress you as well.

*Video:*:5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7402&w=l[/img]

Super 8 comes to Blu-Ray in a gorgeous 1080p AVC transfer that perfectly conveys the presentation from the theater. The image is always in focus, with excellent detail and sharpness. Color balance leans slightly toward the warm end of the spectrum but only slightly, resulting in a rich, warm picture that helps convey the period. Contrast is superb from start to finish with pure whites, expansive grays and deep blacks that are absolutely free of any crush. Lighting in the film is excellent as is shadow detail - with a plethora of dark and low light scenes that surrender little to no detail to the lack of light. Film grain is even, film-like and never distracting yet remains present in just the right amount to indicate an unmanipulated image and demonstrate just how good 35mm can look on Blu-Ray.







*Audio:*:4.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7404&w=o[/img]

_ Please note that reviews from this point forward will be ranked using Transformers: Dark of the Moon as a reference level comparison - thus films that would have scored higher in the past will now be ranked relative to our new reference standard and may as a result have slightly lower audio scores._

Yet again it appears that Dolby is doing everything it can to prove that TrueHD is not the inferior codec, and they've made another compelling argument with Super 8. The lossless 7.1 channel track is authoritative from the start, with crystal clear dialogue that is perfectly level matched with the remaining channels regardless of activity. The mains are brilliantly engaged to deliver an extremely deep immersive soundstage with excellent spatial imaging, though perhaps slightly less so than Transformers. Surround activity is ample when called for and well integrated with the mains while LFE content is but substantive and articulate. The train wreck scene in particular features some truly demo worthy material that is sure to make our resident bass-heads rejoice. 

Overall this is a superb release that very nearly measures up to Transformers - though it focuses less on action. Comparing the best moments of Transformers to Super 8 I would say that Transformers is marginally better, if only because Super 8 at times exhibited slight sibilance in the high frequencies that wasn't present in Transformers. I doubt that many of you will notice it as it is a very high frequency issue, but take not in the train wreck scene and some later action scenes for some slight harshness in the upper range of your hearing. Surround pans and overall immersiveness is also slightly better in Transformers but make no mistake, this film would easily have been a 5 star reference title prior to our scale changing, and is well worth a listen.


*Extras:*:3.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7400&w=l[/img]

J.J. Abrams remains one of the few directors who will get in front of the camera for extra content and really speak to the viewer, and he gives tons of excellent insight into how the film was developed and his own attachment to Super 8 film making when he was younger.


Audio Commentary: An excellent commentary from Director J.J. Abrams, Producer Brian Burke and Cinematographer Larry Fong that is both insightful and inspiring. Well worth a listen for the fans out there.
The Dream Behind Super 8 *[ [HD],16:28 ]*: Abrams discusses his childhood Super 8 films and the process of creating the Super 8 story.
The Search for New Faces *[ [HD],17:46 ]*: Casting the child actors and Abrams decision to cast relatively unknown actors.
Meet Joel Courtney *[ [HD],14:35 ]*: A nice introduction to the star of the film.
Rediscovering Steel Town *[ [HD],18:24 ]* A small feature on Weirton, West Virginia where the film was shot.
The Visitor Lives *[ [HD],12:22 ]*: The process of creating the creature from start to finish.
Scoring Super 8 *[ [HD],5:29 ]*: A brief but fascinating feature on the life and works of composer Michael Giacchino. 
Do You Believe in Magic? *[ [HD],4:29 ]*: DP/Cinematographer Larry Fong happens to be a magician and shows some tricks.
The 8mm Revolution *[ [HD],8:15 ]*: A neat little feature on how Super 8 played a role in the lives of young film makers and how it has affected current films today.
Deconstructing the Train Crash *[[ [HD] ]*: An interactive feature that gives a ton of insight into how this scene was created.
Deleted Scenes *[ [HD],12:47 ]*: 14 deleted scenes that were cut from the original film.
D-Box Motion Code
Digital Copy


*Overall:*:4.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7403&w=l[/img]
Super 8 is a fantastic summer film that captures the wonder of youth and the unknown. The film tells a touching story while still managing to pay homage to the campy monster movies of our past and deliver great action, audio and video. J.J. Abrams has taken yet another step to cement his reputation as one of the best filmmakers in the business, and has delivered a delightful, touching, funny, thrilling and most of all enjoyable movie experience. Super 8 is a rare combination of all the things that I love about the movies, and in some way I think it speaks to the kid in all of us. Highly Recommended.

*Recommendation:

Buy It!*


----------



## Infrasonic

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Good review Dave. I enjoyed the movie in theaters and I also recommend it. I was expecting more of a Sci-Fi Horror type of film but it's really more of a kids movie, although an enjoyable one. As you mentioned the young actors did a very impressive job and really help make the film more believable.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I loved the this one on Blu-Ray. I tried to keep it but Dave threatened me with bodily harm if I didn't return it....:gulp:


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review! I missed the theatrical run of this, but I will definitely have to pick this one up on Blu-ray next week!!


----------



## ironglen

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review: I'll have to rent this one soon!


----------



## kadijk

This was actually a great movie in my opinion. Steven Spielberg does not disappoint! Or JJ Abrams for that matter. I loved the story in a story plot, and usually don't enjoy "scarey" movies too much. But the story in this one makes the scarey worth it. And the LFE was awesome especially (spoiler alert) when the creature was cruising around in his cave near the end. I'd watch it again for sure, and if cheap enough I'd buy the bluray. 
Thanks for doing the review HTS.


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Good review Dave. This is definitely a "blind buy" for me.


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Good review, telling a story from the point of view of the kids is not easy but they pull it off. I really enjoyed this in the theaters and look forward to picking it up on bluray


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great review... I preordered it on BR from Amazon. I had a hunch this one was going to be worth it --- must say though, your ringing endorsement has me really psyched to see/hear it!


----------



## KalaniP

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I have to find something JJ Abrahms did that I didn't really like or even love (with the possible exception of that very mediocre show Undercovers), so I look forward to checking this one out.  (I may rent first, on the off chance I don't like it, but will likely buy the BR for use as a reference if nothing else)


----------



## alina12

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review
It helped me


----------



## ironglen

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Welcome to HTS. We have a couple great reviewers that are pretty unbiased (Dale leans toward action movies: how terrible! :innocent


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I bought this one up yesterday and watched it last night. I had every intention of just watching the first half and then picking it back up today to finish it; I couldn't stop. Engaging movie throughout!! Elle Fanning did a fantastic job! JJ Abrams has once again made a stellar movie! I can't wait to watch it again!


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I watched this movie last night. The Video is stunning and audio with 7.1 TrueHd is top tier. The audio is only surpassed by Transformers DOTM. I did not intend on watching the movie in its entirety but couldn't move of the couch. Great movie


----------



## KalaniP

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Watched it last night (first time). Great movie! I had rented it, but I'm going to have to buy a copy at some point, for sure.

That train crash was INTENSE. Made me appreciate my subs all over again! Even my wife commented on how good it sounded!


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

HI ALL. Yes this is a excellent movie that tells a story. It brought back the fun an enjoyment like watching the GOONIES. or the LOST BOYS. You what I mean. A little like PRIVATE RYAN, or CAPTAIN AMERICA. An HUGO looks to be another. An so is it worth to watch, yes. AND ENJOY...


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I still can't get over how well Elle Fanning did in this movie! I gotta watch this again this weekend...


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

This is the kind of movies that we need more of! excellent movie from start to finish. I actually drove my PB13U into distortion during this movie :hsd: some serious deep bass in this one.


----------



## nova

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Thoroughly enjoyed this one, reminded me of some films from my youth for some reason. Kenny & Company, Red Dawn, The Last Star Fighter, Stand By Me, Bad News Bears, The Lost Boys etc.


----------



## KalaniP

nova said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this one, reminded me of some films from my youth for some reason. Kenny & Company, Red Dawn, The Last Star Fighter, Stand By Me, Bad News Bears, The Lost Boys etc.


Don't forget the Goonies.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Did anyone else find the sound on this movie to be too bright/harsh sound-wise? And the dialog nasally and hollow at times?

I know a lot of you are totally in love with the audio quality... Not second guessing your opinions, for sure. But even the train wreck scene seemed bright and trebly --- lacking some smoothness --- especially compared to a movie like dark of the moon that is effortlessly smooth and dynamic.

At least that's what my ears are telling me in my HT. I've only read one other comment to that effect in bluray.com submitted by a reviewer. I thought maybe something had changed in my set-up so I spent a while checking all of my settings.

Hmmmm???


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Not really sure what to say, The audio seemed good to me. I did find the dialog to be a bit soft at times but other than that can't really complain.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

As stated in my review, I noted some definite sibilance/treble sharpness at times in this mix - perhaps it has to do with the speakers used, but my current review system is very detailed and I know the instant any content has harsh highs.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I just re-read your review... Thanks for the response!

My speakers run on the bright-side... But not in a significant way. Perhaps they aren't ideal for this movie just for that reason :-( ??? Bummer

Definitely not criticizing your review --- more or less asking if anyone else had a similar opinion.


----------



## JBrax

27dnast said:


> I just re-read your review... Thanks for the response!
> 
> My speakers run on the bright-side... But not in a significant way. Perhaps they aren't ideal for this movie just for that reason :-( ??? Bummer
> 
> Definitely not criticizing your review --- more or less asking if anyone else had a similar opinion.


Yes, I felt it was a bit harsh at times and dialogue a bit quiet. Problem is I seem to judge everything on Dark of Moon. Probably not fair.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I think any speaker that doesn't have rolled off highs (meaning any neutral or bright speaker) will exhibit some harshness in the treble here, so don't worry about your speakers


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Okay...

Man, I'm disappointed!

The only other movie that I've ever had this experience with was Public Enemies. The dialog harshness almost made the movie unwatchable...


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

What speaker do you have as your center?


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

polk audio CSiA6


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Odd that it would be so bright, Makes me wonder if its just an off occurrence and only with this movie.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

It is with this particular mix - my speakers are very neutral and I only noticed it with Super 8, I haven't watched any other films that have this particular issue.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tony, I agree with you. That's why I was posing the question. Like I said, the only other movie I remember watching that led me down this road of cringing a bit was Public Enemies. We actually stopped watching it because the dialog was hard to understand.

I can say this for sure, I don't understand! ;-)

I've read, over the years that some folks think Polks tend to lean to the brighter side when it comes to stereo speakers. Maybe that's the case... But, anyhow..


----------



## JBrax

I have Klipsch speakers and have also heard them described as bright. I personally love the sound of my speakers but several times during this movie I did cringe a bit. Bits and pieces of the train wreck in particular.


----------



## d12d

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

This movie is good and worth watching. There is a good story and acting. There is some nice low frequencies and a couple of nice action scenes. Definitely worth a viewing and I would consider it a 8/10.


----------



## Thunderheader

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks to your review I decided to go and buy this one, definitely one for the books. I like the feel of this movie, comfortable viewing in the regard of relaxing on a Friday night watching an epic. Thanks again!


----------



## tnargs

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I watched it on bluray at 100" at home about a week ago.

All technical aspects were superb, including the audio. Not a trace of sibilance or cringeworthiness. Very clear dialogue.

I thought the development of the plot at the end was not to the same standard as the rest of the plot and story. Within the context of being a kids' movie I guess it was fine. I felt like I was watching _The Iron Giant_ all over again, which *is* a brilliant movie but does not disguise its kids-orientation.

I guess I was so caught up in the movie's first three quarters I didn't see the simplified ending coming. My bad. 
:heehee:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

How did I miss this?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Sonnie, its a great movie all be it a little odd. The LFE is enough to bring any system to its knees. Defiantly worth a look:T


----------



## JBrax

The LFE in this movie forced me to buy a new sub. That train scene still plays over and over in my head. Go get it Sonnie it's good stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Shhhhhhhhh, your not supposed to tell him about the Train scene :shh:


----------



## JBrax

Spoiler alert…oooops


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

LOL


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I think if my subs can make it through Cloverfield, they can pretty much handle anything. I have tried to make them buckle under pressure, but it ain't happening. My walls have cracks, but the subs are fine. :hsd:


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I do believe Cloverfield was a more bass intensive movie overall, but Super 8 definitely will impress you nonetheless!


----------



## JBrax

Jon Liu said:


> I do believe Cloverfield was a more bass intensive movie overall, but Super 8 definitely will impress you nonetheless!


It will impress or force one to upgrade. Unfortunately…err fortunately I was forced to upgrade.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Looking forward to this on blu-ray and it should be delivered within the next day or two. I found Cloverfield to be much more enjoyable than expected so I'm hoping for the same with this movie.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## nova

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Cloverfield put me to sleep, Super 8 was enjoyable.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Just finished watching _Super 8_ for the first time and liked it!

This movie definitely has some great special effects and a soundtrack that will give your speaker system a nice workout.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I was pleasantly surprised by the audio on this blu-ray. Overall clarity and dynamics were excellent not only in the quality of the recording, but also in how it was artistically delivered. I enjoyed the movie greatly! 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## ryansboston

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Enjoyed this movie a lot. I thought it would be a bit more on the horror side but ended up not minding at all that it wasn't.

The train crash scene was INTENSE... my SubM loved it and gave it the sweet ULF it deserved...


----------



## KiddLawson

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Spot on review! Two words: TRAIN WRECK!! and I don't mean in the hot mess kinda way! Makes the whole thing worth the purchase price. You wanna impress your friends with your HTS? Then pick this up and crank up the volume for the first 20 minutes or so!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

I finally got around to watching this and thought it was pretty good, with the exception of all the foul language from the kids (particularly the one film director kid - the 14 year old Charles). That was a bit shocking to say the least. I would NOT want my kids to watch this movie.


----------



## atledreier

*Re: Super 8 - Blu-Ray Review*

Finally got around to watching this, and was riveted for the duration. Slightly simplified ending, but kinda saw that coming so I wasn't too disappointed.

The mix was incredibly loud when it needed to be, but no harshness other than just... loud. I think some of the issues people are having with harshness is just their mains buckling, they are getting a proper pounding. And the subs.... Oh my, the subs.... I cringed a bit at times, and I have 4 18" JBL pro subs...


----------

